# Trump revoked "drain the swamp"



## notimp (Jan 21, 2021)

Trump revokes ethics order barring former aides from lobbying


> Shortly after pardoning members of Congress and lobbyists convicted on corruption charges, President Trump revoked an executive order barring former officials from lobbying for five years after leaving his administration.
> 
> Why it matters: The order, which was signed eight days after he took office, was an attempt to fulfill his campaign promise to "drain the swamp."
> 
> ...


src: https://www.axios.com/trump-revokes...ing-82628c48-c840-4566-833e-c439272b5f6e.html


----------



## nero99 (Jan 21, 2021)

hope someone snipes that piece of shit human cheeto.


----------



## notimp (Jan 21, 2021)

nero99 said:


> hope someone snipes that piece of shit human cheeto.


After he set it into action in the first place. Easy.  (Still comes with ethical problems, but far less than if one doesnt read that.  )


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 21, 2021)

To be honest, my surprise is that Trump actually used an executive order I agreed with in the first place.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 21, 2021)

Trump and his cabinet of GOP members WERE the swamp.


----------

